# Non AR camo coyote rifle?



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm look into getting my first larger varmint rifle (I have a HMR already) in the $600-700 range. I'm not a fan of the AR style and would like a full camo one (stock, berrel, action, and scope. I was suggested a Savage Axis but didn't see them in camo. I do love the accutrigger my Savage hmr has. I'm on the fence between 22-250 and 223:gaga::help:.

Suggestions?


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

See if you can find a used Savage 112BT in 223. It's not camo but will shoot one hole groups at 100 yards. You can always get it dipped with the camo pattern of your choice. 

It comes with an Anschutz accessory rail for a bipod or palm rest.


----------



## Big_Jim (Jul 26, 2000)

http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...-Predator-Centerfire-Rifle-Package&i=GM447619


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

Just a touch more in the budget...but look at a turn key package: Howa 1500 Axiom or Varminter. 

Go to gunbroker.com and search Howa camo, a few rifles will come up. They're available in a variety of calibers from .223 to .22-250 and so forth. 

I'm on a work PC, otherwise I would google and link some info for you.


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh, one last thing, don't let a gun not being camo discourage you. You can buy just about any rifle and have the action, barrel, stock, and scope dipped for ~$200-250, little cheaper if you disassemble the rifle yourself. Just some food for thought if you did like the Savages.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Unless your going out west, I would not buy a dedicated "varmint rifle" By dedicated, I mean a 10# heavy barrel beast. You'll do more walking in Michigan...shorter distances but more often. You'll be hunting tight cover in a lot of cases and having a rife that is fast to battery in multiple directions is a big benefit. Unless you go the custom route for your varmint gun, todays sporter weight rifles are just as field accurate as their HB brothers, at least at distances you're likely to encounter in most of Michigan. Now, if you're going to be parked on a field edge in the spring looking for Woodchucks, a heavy rifle would be nice but if most of your time will be spent chasing yotes, I'd seriously consider a sporter weight rifle.


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Swamp Monster said:


> Unless your going out west, I would not buy a dedicated "varmint rifle" By dedicated, I mean a 10# heavy barrel beast. You'll do more walking in Michigan...shorter distances but more often. You'll be hunting tight cover in a lot of cases and having a rife that is fast to battery in multiple directions is a big benefit. Unless you go the custom route for your varmint gun, todays sporter weight rifles are just as field accurate as their HB brothers, at least at distances you're likely to encounter in most of Michigan. Now, if you're going to be parked on a field edge in the spring looking for Woodchucks, a heavy rifle would be nice but if most of your time will be spent chasing yotes, I'd seriously consider a sporter weight rifle.


I was hoping to fill a bit of a void in my gun selection. I have an HMR and a 12 GA with a 3" chamber smooth bore that I don't want to shoot slugs out of. My next closest is a Rem. 740 30-06 I use as a deer rifle which isn't accurate beyond 200 rd and would cut yotes in half:SHOCKED:.

I just got permission to deer and coyote hunt about 250 acres of mainly fields (soy, hay, alfalfa, and some corn).

I have a sexy looking handgun that I rarely use that has laser grips and other stuff, but is to big for a skinny guy like me to carry well:sad:. Most of my guns are black plastic and I want something with more :coolgleam factor. The handgun is valued at around $650 wholesale + the value of some different ammo and stuff for it (that price I was given by a small shop gun/ammo dealer I know).

:idea:Overall I'm trying to figure what my best trade would be:help::gaga:. Fr3db3ar and one of my other buddies got me into coyote hunting last year and I hated that I didn't have a great day time setup:rant:.


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

Howa M1500 Axiom... tacticoooollll. And they are fairly accurate too.

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=436619105


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Nitro225Optimax said:


> Howa M1500 Axiom... tacticoooollll. And they are fairly accurate too.
> 
> http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=436619105


Was looking for something closer to the $600-700 price range. I don't have much extra money to be throwing at it.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

On that budget, I would look seriously at the TC Arms Venture Predator. They run in the mid $500 range but dollar for dollar, they are damn accurate. Nice rifles for sure, worth a look. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Don't rule out. 243 either. Great dual purpose round and is nice on those windy winter days. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

It sounds like the Savage package might be best then, save to get it dipped/coated. 

That and it might be time to go walk around a gun show and look too.


----------



## FlyCaster (May 22, 2001)

NEW! Savage® Arms Model 11 Trophy Predator Hunter XP Realtree Hardwoods® Snow Bolt-Action Rifle with Nikon® 3-9x40 Scope Combo
$649 - $75 rebate = $574 this should fit your budget.


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone for all the ideas! I called the guy that gave me the ballpark value on the handgun to get a narrower value and to see what he could do for prices on a T/C Arms Venture Predator or a Savage Arms Model 11 Trophy Predator Hunter XP Realtree Hardwoods in the regular camo. 

He said he will calet me back with the figures in the next couple days so he can come up with his best resources.

I'm kind of leaning towards the Savage one because of the accutrigger. I love it in my HMR.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I don't think you can go wrong with either! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

FlyCaster said:


> NEW! Savage® Arms Model 11 Trophy Predator Hunter XP Realtree Hardwoods® Snow Bolt-Action Rifle with Nikon® 3-9x40 Scope Combo
> $649 - $75 rebate = $574 this should fit your budget.


I went to a local sport shop down here and they looked up what they could get that savage trophy predator camo for price. The gun's MSRP is $692. The shop could do it for around $625+tax. (Pre mail in rebate). Not to shabby! But this shop doesn't take in used handguns...:sad:

Still waiting to hear back from to gun/ammo shop on the north side of Grand Rapids.:bouncy:


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Just wanted to give an update, I ordered the Savage Arms Model 11 Trophy Predator Hunter XP Realtree Hardwoods in the regular camo and got it from the ammo/gun dealer from the north side of Grand Rapids today chambered in 22-250. Costed me just under $600 out the door. Great gun! Within a box of rounds I got it sighted into a 4 shot 1/2" group at 200yds. The group was an inch high and an inch to the left but had to call that good for now because the club was wanting to do some range upgrades:sad:. Almost no drop between 100yds and 200yds. Should be able to down a coyote:evilsmile:bouncy:.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Sounds like you got a winner. Certainly a nice package for a really good price.


----------



## 2 GUNS (Dec 11, 2012)

Nitro225Optimax said:


> It sounds like the Savage package might be best then, save to get it dipped/coated.
> 
> That and it might be time to go walk around a gun show and look too.



I have a savage axis in .223 with real tree hardwoods camo stock. Used camo gun wrap on the barrel and action and put a Nikon Coyote Special in max 4 AP realtree on it. Right around $500, shoots like a dream.


----------



## N.E. Outdoorsman (Sep 18, 2006)

My TC .204 has an awesome camo finish. It's a neat rifle and fun to shoot.


----------

